# Atwood



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

able to launch at atwood?? Saw it’s about 5-6ft down from normal pool yet.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

I seen a boat on Atwood yesterday at the dam area.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Launch from the dam .They are not finished with the shoreline project yet, so they are keeping it lowered .


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

The Corp shut off the outflow yesterday. It is down 5' and rising. Water a little stained. Drove by yesterday PM and no boats.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I worked today right up where the marina is, talked to the marina manager as a fact.
I don't know the lake real well but it sure looks really low to me. So many bays empty mud flats.
You could possibly call the marina and ask about the conditions. They sure busy moving boats around right now.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

If you ever have any doubt about launching, use the marina ramp. It is longer for launching sailboats


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

I launched at the dam ramp today with no problems. Water temp was 40.5.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Never been there before. Can you fish the dam from shore? Curious about the salt fork damn too. If not I guess I'll cast the shore of seneca. I usually go to pymatuning just dont think the water will be as hot. Might just stick with what I know too.....


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You can walk and fish the dam at Atwood.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Lewzer said:


> You can walk and fish the dam at Atwood.


Thanks


----------



## Trapperebeck (Feb 28, 2019)

Anyone know what Atwood looks like , how full & color or even temp ?


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

It looked to be just to be below summer pool yesterday and not muddy. Idk how hard it rained last night though .


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

A little less than 1 1/2 feet below summer pool.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Visited the cemetery end of the lake today. The back bay is very muddy, and after an hour of throwing a rooster tail and road runner with no results I gave up. Did find a very nice filet knife and sheath on the shore, so it wasn’t a complete bust.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Counted 56 vehicles with trailers at Atwood


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Today


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Specwar said:


> Today


Yes,me and my son were there.There was guy at Atwood said he had just came from Leesville and there wasn't any place to park there.We couldn't find fish.Caught one carp on a vibe.Saw some poor fell catch his truck door and boat on concrete divider at ramp.Did a number on both


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad I’m retired and can fish weekdays


----------



## toby2 (Jul 15, 2012)

I would like to to try some saugeye fishing. Is Atwood the best bet? From what I remember drifting with a jig and crawlers is the way to go?


----------



## Trapperebeck (Feb 28, 2019)

Well Im gonna take my Honey & the grandkids down on Saturday to try it . Even if its just a ride in the boat its better than sitting at home thinking about fishing .


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Theres a Atwood Tournament April 28th if anyone is interested. Feel free to message me with details. Low entry and 100% payback


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

freakofnature13 said:


> Theres a Atwood Tournament April 28th if anyone is interested. Feel free to message me with details. Low entry and 100% payback


Anyone know when docks will be put in at Atwood ?


----------

